# Gerry Adams ....



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

That's hilarious 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Took me a little while :lol:


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Ooooooooooooooffffffffffffffff!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## paxton (Mar 15, 2018)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

